# [SOLVED] xf86-video-ati OpenGL flickering and artefacts

## ssteinberg

OpenGL applications (etracer, Compiz) suffer from mainly non-stop flickering.

radeon drivers on HD3850. KMS on.

glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV670 9505) 20090101  TCL DRI2

OpenGL version string: 2.0 Mesa 7.9-devel

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.10

..........

```

Using git versions of libdrm, mesa and xf86-video-ati. 

EDIT: etracer now runs though very very poorly...

Any help would be very appreciatedLast edited by ssteinberg on Fri Jul 16, 2010 4:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Try the stable versions and see if those work.

----------

## ssteinberg

It is KMS. Running with nomodeset fixes it, but I get pathetic 3D performance. 20fps at etracer....

How do I get radeon driver with KMS (kernel 2.6.35)?

Does xf86-video-ati really provide such low performance?

----------

## ssteinberg

Solved:

today's Mesa git + export vblank_mode=0

----------

